# Laboratorio de I+D ¿con que empezar?



## Selkir (Dic 5, 2008)

Hola!

Tengo pensado montarme un pequeño laboratorio de I+D casero, que estaría dedicado básicamente a sistemas analógicos y un poco más en la vertiente del sonido (amplificador, pedales de efecto para guitarra y bajo, etc)

No se exactamente lo que necesitaría para empezar, así que me gustaría saber vuestra opinión.

Yo he pensado en lo siguiente elementos:

-Fuente de alimentación [no se de que tipo, pero supongo que una con la que pueda sacar tensión simétrica (tal vez me la podría construir yo)].
-Placa protoboard (de estas donde se pinchan los componentes).
-Generador de señales.
-Osciloscopio (no se si uno digital de sobremesa o uno USB, como estos: http://www.ditecom.com/datasheets/oscil/PDS5022S.pdf   //  http://www.ditecom.com/datasheets/oscil/ds1000.pdf )

El soldador, desoldador, alicates y todo eso ya lo tengo jeje


He encontrado esto, que tal vez podría ser una buena opción para el osciloscopio y el generaor de señales: http://www.ditecom.com/datasheets/oscil/picoscope-serie-2000.pdf



(Los osciloscopos los he encontrado en esta pagina:http://www.ditecom.com/osciloscopios/osciloscopios.htm )



Espero vuestras sugerencias pronto.



Un saludo a todo el mundo!



__________________________________________________________________________


Esta es la lista básica para empezar a poder a hacer "chapucillas" e inventos uno mismo en casa:

-Destornilladores (de los de toda la vida y de precisión).
-Alicates (para electrónica, claro está)
-Pinzas.
-Luz.
-Transformador de los chinos de 3€.
-Tester (polímetro).
-Proto-board.
-Soldador de unos 25W (el JBC 30S está muy bien)
-Des-soldador (JBC 30S es el más básico y funciona bien).
-Fuente de alimentación (pueden pilas, baterias, una fuente de Pc...)
-Paciencia
-Mucha curiosidad


----------



## juanma (Dic 5, 2008)

Muchas de las cosas que vas a necesitar van a surgirte usando el lab.
Lo vas a usar para reparar amplificadores o para ensayar los que armes?

Osciloscopio digital si el presupuesto lo permite y vas a cansarte de usarlo el gasto esta justificado, pero sino es como comprarse un BMW y tenerlo guardado para que no se ensucie   

Sin ofender, cuanto sabes de electronica?
Porque preguntar sobre el tipo de fuente... o explicar el protoboar, que todo el mundo conoce.

Te recomendaria leer/informaciónrmarte mas, para que no te vendan algo cuando en realidad precisas otra cosa, por ejemplo, una fuente 10+10V 1A, que no tiene utilidad alguna en la mayoria de los amplificadores de potencia a transistores. Esa fuente seria apta para etapas previas, para potencia precisas mucho mas, y muchas cosas mas.

Saludos


----------



## Gabf (Dic 5, 2008)

que es I+D? 

Cuanto salen los osciloscopios usb?


----------



## Chico3001 (Dic 6, 2008)

Gabf dijo:
			
		

> que es I+D?



I+D = Izquierda + Derecha... osea los canales usados en audio para crear el efecto esterio     


No.... ya en serio es Investigacion y Desarrollo


----------



## Selkir (Dic 6, 2008)

juanma dijo:
			
		

> Muchas de las cosas que vas a necesitar van a surgirte usando el lab.
> Lo vas a usar para reparar amplificador o para ensayar los que armes?
> 
> Osciloscopio digital si el presupuesto lo permite y vas a cansarte de usarlo el gasto esta justificado, pero sino es como comprarse un BMW y tenerlo guardado para que no se ensucie
> ...



Lo he llamado laboratorio de I+D porque mi idea es la de investigar más hacerca de la electrónica, y como ya dije, más en el campo del sonido, aunque luego muchos de los proyectos me gustaria que pasasen a la fase de producción, e incluso a la de comercialización (pero esto último a su debido tiempo).
Tengo muchos proyectos bastante interesantes (al menos para mi) que no los puedo llevar a cabo debido a la falta de instrumentación.

Mi nivel sobre electrónica es el de cualquiera que ha terminado un ciclo formativo de grado medio en electrónica de consumo. Puede que entienda un poco más sobre sonido debido a que desde hace unos 3 ó 4 años que estoy montando equipos de sonido de calle para conciertos y esas cosas, pero me fascina entender como se produce todo, desde que el sonido se genera en la guitarra, pasa por el pedal de efecto, este modifica la señal, pasa por la mesa de mezclas, las etapas, etc.

Explicaba lo de la protoboard porque se que hay sitios en los que se llama diferente, y sobre la F.A., lo preguntaba porque he visto muchos modelos que pone que son para laboratorio y tienen caracteristicxas diferentes, más que nada es para que se me oriente un poco y no comprarme una fuente con la que vaya ahogado ni una con la que me sobren prestaciones.


He visto este osciloscopio con generador de funciones: OSCILOSCOPIO EXTERNO PORTÁTIL MULTIFUNCIÓN, USB INSTRUMENTS DS1M12 STINGRAY (http://www.kyheingenieria.com/catalogo09.HTM)


Como ya he dicho varias veces, en este laboratorio me gustariía tratar todo lo que es electrónica analógica, especialmente en la vertiente del sonido. De momento tengo más ideas sobre efectos para instrumentos, aunque también tengo ideas sobre amplificador, pre-amplificador, mesas de sonido, etc.

La verdad, estoy con muchas ganas de investigar y aprender más y más sobre electrónica y sonido, por eso también la idea del laboratorio, y me gustaría que este post sirva un poco de ayuda para todo aquel al que le gustaría empezar con su laboratorio o taller de electrónica.



Gracias por vuestras respuesta; espero más respuestas jeje


----------



## Guest (Dic 6, 2008)

Te comprendo perfectamente, pero es lo que te han dicho antes, las herramientas surgen, yo antes de tener multimetro me hice voltimetros y amperimetros caseros a base de comparadores en cascada hasta que un dia acabe hasta la polla y necesite mas precision, entonces me lo compre. Con el resto de herramientas te pasara lo mismo,eso si, no te compres un osciloscopio si no te es vital para tu proyecto porque si no el BMW va a estar en el garage mucho tiempo, esta herramienta es muy concreta, aunque se puede usar para todo solo se necesita para unas pocas cosas, gastarse una burrada en algo que apenas usas no merece.

Eso si, te dejo mi lista "basica":
-Destornilladores
-alicates
-pinzas
-LUZ
-transformador de los chinos de 3€
-Paciencia
-Mucha curiosidad

Sin algo de esto SI QUE NO SE PUEDE HACER NADA, puedes trabajar sin generador, sin fuente, sin osciloscopio, incluso sin protoboard o multimetro pero tente siempre lo citado a mano. 

Una recomendacion personal (si te gusta saber como funcionan las cosas) es que aprendas a emular herramientas para que lleges a comprender como funcionan, y asi el dia que las compres las comprendas perfectamente, su uso te resultara mas facil.


----------



## Selkir (Dic 6, 2008)

La lista básica tengo hace ya mucho tiempo, incluso me he fabricado yo algún destornillador jeje

El manejo, por ejemplo, del osciloscopio, lo tengo claro, ya que he estado algo más de 3 años seguidos usandolo sin apenas parar, al igual que el tester y el software de emulación Electonic Work Bench, al igual que con diseño me manejo bastante bien con el Eagle.

Ahora me estoy bajando el Orcad.



La verdad que llevo ya bastante tiempo con los proyectos parados por no poder ver las señales y cosas así.

De momento la F.A. puede esperar, ya que no necesito tensiones más altas de 9 ó 12V y las puedo sacar de una fuente de Pc que tengo guardada llenandose de polvo jeje


Se que los osciloscopios son caros, pero ¿el que he pueto en el link no seria sufiente? También he de decir que suelo viajar bastante por cuestión de trabajo, por eso he pensado en ese, porque creo que con ese tendría suficiente.


----------



## lalex (Dic 6, 2008)

te olvidaste de algo elemental,, EL MULTIMETRO... jejejeje...




Saludos, buen post..


----------



## Selkir (Dic 6, 2008)

lalex dijo:
			
		

> te olvidaste de algo elemental,, EL MULTIMETRO... jejejeje...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tester = Polimetro = multimetro, amperimetro, ohmetro... todo en uno jeje


----------



## Guest (Dic 6, 2008)

Selkir dijo:
			
		

> La lista básica tengo hace ya mucho tiempo, incluso me he fabricado yo algún destornillador jeje
> 
> El manejo, por ejemplo, del osciloscopio, lo tengo claro, ya que he estado algo más de 3 años seguidos usandolo sin apenas parar, al igual que el tester y el software de emulación Electonic Work Bench, al igual que con diseño me manejo bastante bien con el Eagle.
> 
> ...



Pues entonces lanzate a por un ferrari.


----------



## Selkir (Dic 7, 2008)

Hemp dijo:
			
		

> Pues entonces lanzate a por un ferrari.



Jejeje

Vale, me lanzo a por el Ferrari   


Voy a empezar a hacer la lista básica para poder empezar uno mismo a hacer sus cosillas en casa.
La lista la voy a intentar hacer lo más completa posible, pero sin pasarme.
Si se me olvidan algunas cosas me las decis y las pongo.


Muchas gracias por ayudarme a resolver mis pequeñas dudas.


----------



## e-nixx (Dic 7, 2008)

hola amigo selkir

si compañero aqui reciviras ayuda de todo tipo y sugerencias, me incluyo en el paquete ojojojojojojojo
alli vas cometando sus dudas, progreso y exitos.

saludos y adelante

bye


----------

